# I'm sick of neighbours overgrown hedges!



## sam h (1 Jul 2008)

I live in a typical semi and this year in particular, my garden is being over-run with my neighbours trees/ivy/climbers etc.  It's not just on one side....it's all 3 sides.

I normally try to trim them back to the wall, but as the plants get more established & large...it's a tough job & all I'm left with is the ugly branches & a large amount of cuttings to get rid of.  This year (all the rain) the plants seem to have really taken off.

One tree is about 20ft tall and within a few feet of my back door.  Hinders sunbathing (OK - not a real issue at the moment), means chilly BBQ's & sheds an amazing amount of leaves. 

The ivy's on the other 2 walls are taking over my decking & shed, smothering my plants & providing a mothorway for slugs & snails.  If I'd wanted ivy, I'd have planted it.

I've just spent the best part of today cutting and pruning & disposing of THEIR plants.  I reckon it will keep getting worse as the years go on.  What ever happening to maintaining your own garden.  I remember helping my mum by going into the neighbours gardens to pick up our cutting.

I might not mind so much if I enjoyed gardening - BUT I DON'T


----------



## Elphaba (1 Jul 2008)

Why dont you talk to your neighbours?


----------



## ophelia (2 Jul 2008)

I have a similar problem with my neighboiurs and their massive Cypress Leylandii trees which they planted in their front garden. they are now well past our bedroom windowsills.  I trim my side every year (with great difficulty) and they look pretty awful after that. 
I have spoken to my neighbour and they sort of laugh it off and say things like 'Yeah, they have grown a bit haven't they? !!!! They topperd them once in 22 years by about 3 ft. and that is all they have done.
I have very reduced light in my sitting room, a lawn of moss and I am unable to grow the plants I would like in my front garden because of their stupidity / laziness.
I wouldn't mind but these people 'massacre' the lovely shrubs which their neighbour grows (to about 4ft only in height) on the other side of their garden. They actually wait until the shrubs are in flower and then go out and chop every leaf and petal that falls over their fence. I don't get them!
I might sound like a grumpy old woman here, but their should be a law about the deprivation of light by trees and other climbing plants.


----------



## sam h (2 Jul 2008)

Do you know, I felt much better after having a wee rant yesterday!



> Why dont you talk to your neighbours?


 
I have...they told me to go ahead & cut them. I get on well with my neighbours and don't want a row. Legally I know I'm entitled to cut them up to my wall line, but I wouldn't do that much without checking & they are fine with it. I guess I'd hope they'd take the hint and do it themselves.

If I wanted longer lasting results (other than cut them down completely!!) I'd have to go onto their property & cut down to the wall line...at least I would have longer results, albeit sore arms.

As I said, I know what I can do legally (cut my side), I don't want to make too much of a fuss as good neighbours are a gift . I just really wanted to let off some steam during my pruning coffee break!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (2 Jul 2008)

ophelia said:


> I wouldn't mind but these people 'massacre' the lovely shrubs which their neighbour grows (to about 4ft only in height) on the other side of their garden. They actually wait until the shrubs are in flower and then go out and chop every leaf and petal that falls over their fence. I don't get them!
> I might sound like a grumpy old woman here, but their should be a law about the deprivation of light by trees and other climbing plants.


 
You will probably find that their neighbours shrubs are on the south side of their garden but their Leylandi on your side are on the north side of their garden.  If this is the case then they appreciate the sun and light so they should be more considerate to you.
There are people out there who might give them a feed of Roundup to help them on their way.


----------



## greenfield (3 Jul 2008)

Boxthe Fox beat me to the "Roundup" referral.   Not sure about this but isn;t there something about giving the cuttings back to the neighbours?  At least it would save you disposing of the cuttings if you don;t have a brown bin,


----------



## ciars (3 Jul 2008)

greenfield said:


> Boxthe Fox beat me to the "Roundup" referral. Not sure about this but isn;t there something about giving the cuttings back to the neighbours? At least it would save you disposing of the cuttings if you don;t have a brown bin,


 

I actually thought I read some where (possible on here) that its also the owners resonsibility to trim the over grow into the neighbours. So maybe not only legally do you have the right to cut them yourself, but legally the owners have to take responsibility for the over grow and the clean up etc.

I could be very wrong.

As an example of how things may go. My parents back garden wall is lined by massive evergreen trees from the neighbours. You're talking min 80Ft in wall lenght and height wise the trees are enourmous. A complete wall of trees. For years they never had a problem between neighbours. The neighbour when trimming them down on occasion would also get my parents side done. Sometime when possible my dad would trim down his own side. it was always very polite and appreciated by both parties

Recently they just had a huge falling out over this. After 20 odd yrs as neighbours. My dad was basically told to 'F' off - I know it was something to do with enquiring about the over grow on their own side. He recently just had to fork out 350€ to get his side trimmed and cleaned up. and infact when he went in to double check it was 'OK' for him to do so he was basically told tagain to F' off and do what he F'in wants with his side.


----------

